# gulliver and 10 turkeys...



## tamtam (Apr 13, 2018)

Just passing this on, saw it on the reddit.  People are giving Gulliver 10 turkeys and he's bringing back pluckey.  More than 1 person has tried this and it worked.  I can't get into the game right now - don't know what you need to craft the turkey, or how long, just thought I'd through it out there.  I'll try it tonight.  If it doesn't work it's back to hedges for me! lol


----------



## Garrett (Apr 13, 2018)

I gave Gulliver ten tree stumps and he brought back Plucky. 

It's funny though if giving him turkeys brings Plucky. Kind of a meta joke.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2018)

Its just a coincidence. Its not really guaranteed, but that is funny.


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 13, 2018)

This is hilarious to me! I wish I had realized I could just give something this easy and cheap to craft and satisfy the greedy Gulliver before I handed over all my ?good? and ?great? items  Lol  ... (I did get Rowan and have him in my Camp though)
So now I have sent Gulliver sailing away West with 10 turkeys - @ a crafting cost of 6 Preserves each and will see what I get in return ... I will report back if I get Plucky ... I really want O?Hare though ... I have a pocket full of 10 stumps waiting for his next arrival in port! (The tree stumps cost 6 wood each, and like the turkeys only take one minute to craft)  
BTW ... Here is my pitiful colllection of snacks: I?m a little stingy at handing them out


----------



## tamtam (Apr 16, 2018)

No plucky for me.  I did get O'Hare though (not with turkeys).  I'm slacking at the moment.  Hardly played yesterday, and Gulliver can sit there and wait til I decide I'm talking to him again.  Really need an event!


----------



## arbra (Apr 16, 2018)

Bamboo tree is also great to craft - uses 2 wood and takes 1 min to craft.


----------



## Roald_fan (Apr 16, 2018)

I gave away dups from events and some items I just don't particularly like, and then I just started crafting dozens of log fences.  So far, I just have O'Hare.  And am I the only one who thinks he looks like a blackface minstrel sort of character?  I can't get that out of my head every time I look at him.


----------



## tamtam (Apr 16, 2018)

To me O'Hare looks like a chocolate Easter bunny I'd get in my basket eons ago lol


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 16, 2018)

So this plan worked! I got O?hare first and two trades later I got Plucky! ... I really love Plucky! I don?t know why I never paid more attention to him previously 
I don?t know if I am the only one this was news to, but you can tell when Gulliver is bringing a villager with him ... here?s a picture of his ship arriving carrying Plucky ... note the smoke


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm trying this now...I already have O'Hare and Rowan, so I sent Gulliver south with 10 turkeys. He'll be back in 2 1\2 hours, hopefully with Plucky. I'll let you know!

It didn't work, so I just sent him west with 10 more turkeys. I'll let you know tomorrow!

It worked the second time! I now have all three new villagers!


----------



## Ras (Apr 16, 2018)

Turkeys take six preserves. I’m maxed out, so it’s nothing to me, but I’ve seen people struggling to get preserves, so be careful.


----------

